# Controlar circuito sencillo por movil con bluetooth



## LuiisCa (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola a todos, les comento que estoy en un proyecto de la escuela, y mi intención es lograr operar solo algunas luces y un pitido mediante una bocina, lo que me importa es que sea lo mas pequeno posible, y me gustaría que pudiera funcionar con cualquier celular que cuente con bluetooth, solo que no tengo mucha experiencia en esto, y me surgen estas dudas:

 Puedo captar la senal del telefono con un adaptador Bluetooth-USB como este?






 Que tipo de controlador es necesario para que funcione?

 Puedo hacer un programa para el movil que restringa el control del circuito por medio de una clave?

Por ahora es todo, muchas gracias por tomarse la molestia de leer.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 22, 2010)

Quieres conectar el bluetooth a la pc y de ahi sacar los datos para encender tus leds o tus bocinas
O quieres complicarte diseñando toda la interfaz electronica???


----------



## LuiisCa (Mar 22, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Quieres conectar el bluetooth a la pc y de ahi sacar los datos para encender tus leds o tus bocinas
> O quieres complicarte diseñando toda la interfaz electronica???



Pues necesito que no dependa de la pc, y que ocupe el menor espacio posible, asi que creo que debo elaborar todo hno:


----------



## williamg (Mar 22, 2010)

Se que esta un poco off-topic  pero pues se me hace algo muy elevado y mas si es de tus primeros circuitos

Mucha suerte


----------



## luisgrillo (Mar 22, 2010)

Yo tambien estoy interezado en controlar algun dispositivo mediante el bluetooth del celular, en mi caso es la alarma del auto.

No creo que halla problemas con la interfaz del reeptor, con un micro que soporte usb creo que podrias programarlo para tener las salidas logicas.

En este proyecto son 2 cosas,  una es el programa para bluetooth en el celular y la otra es la interfaz del receptor.

Yo tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica, pero de programacion no se nada.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 23, 2010)

por aqui en el foro lei, que alguien habia hecho un carro a control, usando "blutu"  y de receptor un manos libres con blutu, solamente uso un decodifiador dtmf, para saber que tecla habia oprimido desde su teclado,, es decir que tenia alreddor de 12 opiciones de funciones...


----------



## LuiisCa (Mar 23, 2010)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> por aqui en el foro lei, que alguien habia hecho un carro a control, usando "blutu"  y de receptor un manos libres con blutu, solamente uso un decodifiador dtmf, para saber que tecla habia oprimido desde su teclado,, es decir que tenia alreddor de 12 opiciones de funciones...



que tal, estaba viendo un decodificador de tonos, y encontré este http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/decdtmf2/index.htm ahora necesitaria saber como construir la interface para que interprete las señales de "blutu"


----------



## CrazyMouse27 (Mar 23, 2010)

Que tal, creo que se puede acer lo del bluetooth con este aparto,_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-44627772-modulo-bluetooth-20-para-hp-dv2000-con-cable-garantizado-_JM_, es un modulo buetooth para laptop, yo creo que con un pic se pueda adaptar al circuito


----------

